# Azerbaijan's Growing Military Cooperation With Pakistan



## cirr

*Azerbaijan's Growing Military Cooperation With Pakistan*

*Baku is seeking out increased defense imports from Pakistan, including JF-17 aircraft.*

By Fuad Shahbazov

January 13, 2017

Azerbaijan and Pakistan have a unique political relationship that has surpassed territorial boundaries and geographical distances. Pakistan was among the first states to recognize Azerbaijan’s independence following the 1991 Soviet collapse. Today, Pakistan is the only country that has not established diplomatic relations with Baku’s main foe, Armenia. The bilateral strategic cooperation between these two countries embraces the economic, cultural, political, and especially defense fields. Taking into account their close ties, the current level of military cooperation between Azerbaijan and Pakistan needs to be emphasized. While Azerbaijan’s defense industry has strategic relations with various countries, Baku has been seeking ways of expanding military cooperation with Pakistan in particular over the last years.

Given the Pakistan’s status as a nuclear power, combined with its dynamic military muscle, military cooperation can be seen as another fundamental building block of the bilateral relationship. The two countries signed a defense agreement in May of 2003, which allows Azerbaijani military staff, in particular special force units, to take part in annual military drills along with Pakistani armed forces. As a part of the agreement, Azerbaijani naval personnel participated in the biggest Pakistani-led multinational exercise, AMAN-2013, held in March 2013 in the Arabian Sea. In addition to this, Pakistan and Azerbaijan are planning to hold bilateral military exercises, according to comments from Pakistani Prime Minister Nawaz Sharifduring his official visit to Azerbaijan in October 2016.

Beyond joint exercises, military and defense cooperation between Azerbaijan-Pakistan takes the form of continuous dialogue in high-level meetings, as well as military agreements such as the military cooperation agreement that was signed in February 2014 in Islamabad. The same document was updated in 2015 and 2016, during the Working Group Meetings in Baku and Islamabad, respectively.

*Enjoying this article?* Click here to subscribe for full access. Just $5 a month.

Azerbaijan, which has been locked into a long-term bloody conflict with Armenia for more than a decade, considers the further development of its defense industry as a main priority. Baku, which enjoys Pakistan’s full diplomatic support with regards to the conflict, is also looking to Pakistan as a source of military hardware.

Azerbaijan is eyeing the JF-17 Thunder (also known as the FC-1 Xiaolong), a multi-functional aircraft that was jointly developed by Pakistan and China. Although Azerbaijan has expressed interest in importing the JF-17, no formal deal has been reached yet. Nevertheless, the Pakistani Ministry of Defense was invited to demonstrate the JF-17 at the 2016 Azerbaijan International Defense Exhibition (ADEX-2016) for the first time. During the exhibition, Minister of Defense Industry Yavar Jamalov repeatedly showed interest in importing new fighter jets. In the same year, Azerbaijan’s First Deputy Prime Minister Yaqub Eyyubov attended the International Defense Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS), where he reiterated his government’s interest in buying new aircraft. Currently, the Azerbaijan Air Forces operate mainly MiG-29, Su-25, and MiG-21 aircraft.

The JF-17 aircraft had been produced as an affordable and modern replacement to French-made Mirage III and F-7 interceptors. Pakistan had long been trying to find countries to buy the JF-17 in order to reduce the per-unit cost the Pakistan Air Force pays. Thirteen countries have so far expressed interest in purchasing the JF-17 aircraft, including Azerbaijan, Zimbabwe, Bangladesh, Myanmar, Egypt, Iran, Lebanon, Malaysia, Morocco, Nigeria, Sri Lanka, Algeria and Sudan. As _The Diplomat _has noted previously, “the lightweight, single-engine, multi-role combat jet, jointly developed by Pakistan Aeronautical Complex and China’s Chengdu Aircraft Corporation, sells at an attractive price point, with a unit cost of just around $15-25 million.” According to Pakistani media, in addition to the JF-17, officials in Baku may also seek to purchaseMFI-395 Super Mushshak trainer jets.

The main reason driving Pakistan-Azerbaijan politico-military cooperation is the fact that Baku is still dealing with an unresolved territorial conflict in the Nagorno-Karabakh region. Azerbaijan’s government does not try to hide the fact that it wants to muster all possible backing in order to resolve the Nagorno-Karabakh conflict. In the case of Pakistan’s own territorial dispute with India, Baku “fully supports the settlement of the Kashmir problem based on the relevant resolutions of the UN Security Council,” as President Ilham Aliyev said during a joint press conference with Sharif in Baku.

Despite differences between their militaries and defense industries, Azerbaijan-Pakistan military cooperation makes a significant contribution in terms of regional security. Both countries are concerned about border security and the growing threat of global terrorism.

With Azerbaijan having apparently seriously rekindled its interest in purchasing JF-17 Thunder aircraft, it’s likely that in 2017 a significant deal will be reached. Beyond that, Azerbaijan is looking to start the joint production of small firearms, guided munitions, and anti-tank missiles. Even though the Azerbaijani defense industry was established in 2005, it has shown significant development over the past decade. The country does manufacture the well-known Istiglal sniper rifle, which has been used by Pakistani special forces since 2012.

There is no doubt that Pakistan will try to make additional inroads into the defense market of Azerbaijan, as it is economically and strategically important for Pakistan to find new means to export aircraft, missile systems, tanks, and other kind of military vehicles. In this, Azerbaijan will be a willing partner.

_Fuad Shahbazov (@fuadshahbazov) is Expert Adviser at the Baku-based Center for Strategic Studies under the President of Azerbaijan Republic._

http://thediplomat.com/2017/01/azerbaijans-growing-military-cooperation-with-pakistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## Dalit

Spot on. The relationship is bound to grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyoto

Azerbaijan is a sell out to the Muslim world why does Pakistan need to cooperate so much with it.


----------



## The Eagle

Pakistan needs to work hard more than before to have relations with every regional and other countries. The foreign policy makers and the responsible persons must understand that good relations are always beneficial in every aspect from economical to strategical. Rest about JF-17 interest then it was reported previously as well during the visit of Countries Premiers as well. However, there is a lot more than JF-17 alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Kyoto said:


> Azerbaijan is a sell out to the Muslim world why does Pakistan need to cooperate so much with it.



*Its only your opinion.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## aliyusuf

cirr said:


> As a part of the agreement, Azerbaijani naval personnel participated in the biggest Pakistani-led multinational exercise, AMAN-2013, held in March 2013 in the Arabian Sea.



Curious that a landlocked country like Azerbaijan has naval personnel which participated in PN's AMAN-2013 naval exercise in the Arabian Sea.


----------



## Areesh

aliyusuf said:


> Curious that a landlocked country like Azerbaijan has naval personnel which participated in PN's AMAN-2013 naval exercise in the Arabian Sea.



Azerbaijan has Caspian sea.


----------



## Kyoto

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> *Its only your opinion.*


Its relations to Israel is dangerous for Pakistan, also its not worth allying with just because Turkey supports it against Armenia.


----------



## Secret Service

Azerbaijan-Turkey-Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Kyoto said:


> Its relations to Israel is dangerous for Pakistan, also its not worth allying with just because Turkey supports it against Armenia.



We may have supported them cause of Turkiye but not anymore. Our relations are quite evolved now and went ahead from the past things...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliyusuf

Areesh said:


> Azerbaijan has Caspian sea.


Yes it does. But that is more like a big lake than a real sea or ocean. That is why I said curious.


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@tps77 How r u, buddy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khanate

Kyoto said:


> Azerbaijan is a sell out to the Muslim world why does Pakistan need to cooperate so much with it.




While I support Palestine wholeheartedly, I cannot fault Azerbaijan for looking after its interests. How else can Azerbaijan resolve the Nagorno-Karabakh issue when everyone pays lip service to their suffering? Thankfully, Turkiye has stood resolutely with them. And, I'm proud that Pakistan has stood by them as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tps43

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> @tps77 How r u, buddy?


How r u Buddy I was kinda Busy for few last days ! Azre-turk-Pak Collation is vey much a reality now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## R Wing

Aren't Azerbaijan's military/security forces infested with Mossad spies/agents? 

Israel has often used Azerbaijan as a launchpad. I hope our policymakers understand the EW and other capabilities of Mossad and Aman. Hopefully our warships / installations visited haven't been bugged already.

Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

tps77 said:


> How r u Buddy I was kinda Busy for few last days ! Azre-turk-Pak Collation is vey much a reality now.



I m fine...Just finished my papers...I tagged you on my profile but I think you didn't get notification. I also tagged @Doordie bhai for discussing some topic but he didn't received too...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tps43

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I m fine...Just finished my papers...I tagged you on my profile but I think you didn't get notification. I also tagged @Doordie bhai for discussing some topic but he didn't received too...


yeah I didnt recived any notification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyoto

Khanate said:


> While I support Palestine wholeheartedly, I cannot fault Azerbaijan for looking after its interests. How else can Azerbaijan resolve the Nagorno-Karabakh issue when everyone pays lip service to their suffering? Thankfully, Turkiye has stood resolutely with them. And, I'm proud that Pakistan has stood by them as well.



Well I dont see how Pakistan can officially support Kashmir and Palestine but not Nagorno-Karabakh. And Turkey has just made things worse by closing the border and denying the genocide. I'd say Armenia is very much the Caucasus Pakistan between its two hostile neighbors. The military relations with Israel is a threat to Pakistan and Iran. 
Pakistan shouldnt have to copy Turkish policy to keep it allied..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

Kyoto said:


> Its relations to Israel is dangerous for Pakistan, also its not worth allying with just because Turkey supports it against Armenia.



China has good relationship with Israel, so did Turkey before Erdogan.
Sri Lanka as well and we're buddy buddy with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cool_Soldier

It is need of time to have more friends and more defence co operation.
Glad to know close friends are increasing in numbers and defence co operation.


----------



## CareTaker

Oh guys! What did i miss?!!!!
I want this want want want :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khanate

Kyoto said:


> Well I dont see how Pakistan can officially support Kashmir and Palestine but not Nagorno-Karabakh.




Those aren't mutually exclusive issues. For example, Arab League supports Palestine but takes 'no position' on the Kashmir issue:

*Read: **Arab League has 'no position' on Kashmir* (Hindustan Times)



Kyoto said:


> And Turkey has just made things worse by closing the border and denying the genocide. I'd say Armenia is very much the Caucasus Pakistan between its two hostile neighbors. The military relations with Israel is a threat to Pakistan and Iran.
> Pakistan shouldnt have to copy Turkish policy to keep it allied..




Personal opinions.

Israel is too small to be of any "threat" to Pakistan.


----------



## Neptune

Kyoto said:


> Well I dont see how Pakistan can officially support Kashmir and Palestine but not Nagorno-Karabakh. And Turkey has just made things worse by closing the border and denying the genocide. I'd say Armenia is very much the Caucasus Pakistan between its two hostile neighbors. The military relations with Israel is a threat to Pakistan and Iran.
> Pakistan shouldnt have to copy Turkish policy to keep it allied..



Its not worsened. It was done with intention with the sole aim of giving upper hand to Azerbaijan aside from genocidal bluff, its an economic embargo. 

I dont know if you are aware but despite the AKP policies Azerbaijani territorial integrity and sovereignty is just one of the few bulks in Turkish national security structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

aliyusuf said:


> Yes it does. But that is more like a big lake than a real sea or ocean. That is why I said curious.



It might not be a real "sea" but it sure as hell is worth defending  (http://www.eia.gov/todayinenergy/detail.php?id=12911).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Kyoto said:


> Its relations to Israel is dangerous for Pakistan, also its not worth allying with just because Turkey supports it against Armenia.




Jordan has relations with Israel , Egypt has relations with Israel, Morocco has relations with Israel, turkey now going back to normal, if there is no danger to them being next door even Saudis do not officially has relations but will not bother to be adversary


----------



## YeBeWarned

Waiting Desperately for JF-17B ..


----------



## Kyoto

khanasifm said:


> Jordan has relations with Israel , Egypt has relations with Israel, Morocco has relations with Israel, turkey now going back to normal, if there is no danger to them being next door even Saudis do not officially has relations but will not bother to be adversary


They are paid billions by the US in military supplies for their relations with Israel and turning a blind eye to its crimes. Israel and India have cooperated and planned attacks on Pakistani nuclear facilities and is India's closest partner in the Middle East. Even if you dont 'support' Palestine it is a major threat to Pakistan.


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> I m fine...Just finished my papers...I tagged you on my profile but I think you didn't get notification. I also tagged @Doordie bhai for discussing some topic but he didn't received too...






Assalamu alaikum I received 2 alerts ok. On the topic of Azerbaijan it seems we are going in right direction in relation of both contries and interested in our plans that's very good news. And may Allah Bless us with success

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Doordie said:


> Assalamu alaikum I received 2 alerts ok. On the topic of Azerbaijan it seems we are going in right direction in relation of both contries and interested in our plans that's very good news. And may Allah Bless us with success



Walaik us salam....Main apko salam karta per apne muje kardia...ap ne jo kaha us main kahunga....Ameen...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

Till now all the news about some xyz country buying JF 17 from Pakistan has been proven to be wrong ... let's see this time


----------



## khanasifm

Kyoto said:


> They are paid billions by the US in military supplies for their relations with Israel and turning a blind eye to its crimes. Israel and India have cooperated and planned attacks on Pakistani nuclear facilities and is India's closest partner in the Middle East. Even if you dont 'support' Palestine it is a major threat to Pakistan.




Its in their country interest and that what matters, emotions are irrelevant


----------



## Azadkashmir

Kyoto said:


> Its relations to Israel is dangerous for Pakistan, also its not worth allying with just because Turkey supports it against Armenia.



although i support turks and azeri people but its open secret that thier countries are infiltrated by zion masquarding as muslims ruling them.



khanasifm said:


> Jordan has relations with Israel , Egypt has relations with Israel, Morocco has relations with Israel, turkey now going back to normal, if there is no danger to them being next door even Saudis do not officially has relations but will not bother to be adversary



that because those countries are infiltrated rothschild zion agnts. i stick by god saying in the quran if you are friends with them, then you are one of them.


----------



## Friendly

Neptune said:


> one of the few bulks in Turkish national security structure



That means Russian-Armenian alliance is worthless ? Armenia isn't Armenia, its Russia in it genomes.
Pls forget your red lines , eridicated so often from great powers.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Being reported on GEO tv , interest in JF17 thudner


----------



## BHarwana

Look fighting with Israel for now is think able but after Trump takes office it is going to become necessity. USA will move the embassy to Jerusalem and there will no option left. Either we will have to give on the idea of Palestine and Masjid-e-Aqsa but I don't think any Muslim can tolerate that so we are left with few options. Currently the stage is set in favor of Israel because of USA new move and it is also set in favor of Palestine. Syria is broken a wast land that is calling for intervention and the reason of bringing peace can be used to build up force near Israel and then exploit the situation for Palestine.


----------



## Khanate

Kyoto said:


> They are paid billions by the US in military supplies for their relations with Israel and turning a blind eye to its crimes. Israel and India have cooperated and planned attacks on Pakistani nuclear facilities and is India's closest partner in the Middle East. Even if you dont 'support' Palestine it is a major threat to Pakistan.




Those days are gone. Pakistan is a different country now.


----------



## khanasifm

The thread is for pak Azar mil. cooperation please stick to the mil cooperation and donot bring your personal likes and dislikes and Palestine and other issues 

Recommend to open. New thread for those interested in Palestine and ME challenges and issues 

With due respect


----------

